# Spray ++ air



## Sage (Jun 29, 2017)

Tried out my air/pressure sprayer today. I thought this might be of interest. I only ran the blower at an idle and it was plenty of air. It stirs things enough to get a pretty through leaf and cluster coverage. Full bore on the air for tall trees when the aphids start showing up.

The machines:







in use: (tough to photo while using!!)






After a while the arms DO get tired. Good thing the back pack sprayer only needs a few pumps every so often to keep it going.


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 29, 2017)

Sage said:


> Tried out my air/pressure sprayer today. I thought this might be of interest. I only ran the blower at an idle and it was plenty of air. It stirs things enough to get a pretty through leaf and cluster coverage. Full bore on the air for tall trees when the aphids start showing up.
> 
> The machines:
> 
> ...



Pretty innovative!


----------



## Sage (Jun 30, 2017)

Needs a little adjustment. The nozzle needs to be more centered and in line with the air flow.

As is, I got more of a fan pattern.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 30, 2017)

get a tank with a battery operated pump. saves on the pressuring of back pack. neat idea


----------



## balatonwine (Jun 30, 2017)

Sage said:


> After a while the arms DO get tired.



Would it be possible to rig up something so you could hang the blower from a brush cutter harness? 

Then attach a little handle to the blower's air tube to direct the spray (much like the commercial motorized backpack sprayers use)?


----------



## Sage (Jun 30, 2017)

I had a similar set up with my last blower until it died. I used a standard pump up spray tank with the spray nozzle actually inside the blower tube. On that one I put a needle valve to control the amount of fluid sprayed.

Other than nozzle placement, this one works better than packing a spray tank and pumping it up occasionally. The Solo back pack, 4 gallon tank , works well as it doesn't need constant pumping. It's easy to move along and spray. Only the arm holding the blower gets tired and if I had an elbow on the tube it wouldn't be. Holding it up to direct air up is the part that gets tiring (blowers/controls are designed to blow down). I did find using my left hand under the tube when I wasn't pumping worked very well to reduce the work.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jul 1, 2017)

I took the blower and sprayer combo to the logical extreme and paired it with a 40gal mist sprayer. Worked well when the vines were young and the canopy is not too dense. I'm upgrading to a real air-blast sprayer this summer.


----------

